# New Rules In Ohio



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

The governor says retail business will be closed 10 pm to 5 am.  Huh??  What businesses are open then anyways?  Doesn't make any sense to me.  I think he's just fishing.  There are other things he can mandate that will make more sense.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 18, 2020)

We have a Walgreens that is open 24 hours a day and a McDonalds open 24 hours a day.  Thats just 2 I know about here in Houston.  There are probably a lot more.  I have no need for anything open all night but I imagine there are ones that do need it.


----------



## needshave (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't forget in Ohio, the governor has also authorized a restriction on dancing. How you could dance and maintain the 6' social distancing regs, not sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

needshave said:


> Don't forget in Ohio, the governor has also authorized a restriction on dancing. How you could dance and maintain the 6' social distancing regs, not sure.


Yes, I agree!


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2020)

The governor has imposed a curfew of 10:00 pm on Coronaviruses & he knows they wouldn't dare violate it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> The governor has imposed a curfew of 10:00 pm on Coronaviruses & he knows they wouldn't dare violate it.


And I'm sure they will be good!


----------



## rgp (Nov 19, 2020)

Our governor is just goofy.

Did ya hear ? After he banned dancing, a bunch of folks got together & danced in front of his mansion


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

What they're doing isn't difficult to figure out.
1.  They make ridiculous rules & restrictions that they, themselves don't follow.
2.  Then, when cases spike, they say, "It's their fault because people aren't following our directions."


----------



## rgp (Nov 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> What they're doing isn't difficult to figure out.
> 1.  They make ridiculous rules & restrictions that they, themselves don't follow.
> 2.  Then, when cases spike, they say, "It's their fault because people aren't following our directions."




  ""It's their fault because people aren't following our directions."

 Did you mean ...... It's _not_ their fault perhaps?

 Now Ohio, has a curfew period...No one permitted out between 10pm & 5am......IMO, there is no way in hell, that helps curb the spread of this virus.

It is sounding more & more like Germany / Poland of the 30's.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 19, 2020)

rgp said:


> ""It's their fault because people aren't following our directions."
> 
> Did you mean ...... It's _not_ their fault perhaps?
> 
> ...


Really?  I don’t think so.  No comparison at all.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Really?  I don’t think so.  No comparison at all.


I agree, @Aneeda72.


----------



## rgp (Nov 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Really?  I don’t think so.  No comparison at all.




 Our opinions differ.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 19, 2020)

Here’s what I think. Governors in many states are going overboard. Seems like they are power hungry. And not a few politicians are also hypocritical. Do as I say, not as I do.  lm looking at you, governor having a party at the French Laundry.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Here’s what I think. Governors in many states are going overboard. Seems like they are power hungry. And not a few politicians are also hypocritical. Do as I say, not as I do.  lm looking at you, governor having a party at the French Laundry.


Hmm, Texas has the highest caseload of the virus, I think it’s at a million or higher, and you think the governor is overreacting?  .  Just curious, do you wear a mask, stay mostly home, social distance, wash your hands, and hope or pray for yourself and fellow Americans, or not?

Over 250,000 dead and counting.  Over 11 million have the virus in this country.

I have a daughter, and her husband, a granddaughter, and a great granddaughter in Texas, plus a lot of cousins.  *Here’s what I think, *the governor is not overreacting.  I pray for my fellow Americans, for my family, for the illegals in our country, and the people of the world.

God gave us free will and the ability to chose.  He might have made a mistake.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2020)

Politics, and selfish attitudes seem to be dictating the CV policies in many parts of the country.  More than ever, we need some strong leadership that trusts the findings of the scientific community.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Here’s what I think. Governors in many states are going overboard. Seems like they are power hungry. And not a few politicians are also hypocritical. Do as I say, not as I do.  lm looking at you, governor having a party at the French Laundry.


Governors aren't the only hypocrites:  Check out Dr. Fauci:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Governors aren't the only hypocrites:  Check out Dr. Fauci:


Old news, happened months ago, and he’s sitting with family and took his mask down to take a drink.  He is socially distance and outside, and I think this was family or close friends, can’t remember.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2020)

@win231 
Didn't you already post that picture?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @win231
> Didn't you already post that picture?


Several times.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Several times.


It never gets old.  Unlike me.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Several times.


Someone may not have seen it.
Hmmmm, I wonder why it bothers you?


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 20, 2020)

needshave said:


> Don't forget in Ohio, the governor has also authorized a restriction on dancing. How you could dance and maintain the 6' social distancing regs, not sure.


This is a good question to ponder.  HMMMMMM...

Well, if you are doing typical pop dancing, all people do is wiggle at each other, so it doesn't matter how far apart they are.  If you are doing some sort of skilled dancing such as ballroom or square dancing or one of many other dances that take some practice to learn, then such restrictions would matter a great deal.

Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 20, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> This is a good question to ponder.  HMMMMMM...
> 
> Well, if you are doing typical pop dancing, all people do is wiggle at each other, so it doesn't matter how far apart they are.  If you are doing some sort of skilled dancing such as ballroom or square dancing or one of many other dances that take some practice to learn, then such restrictions would matter a great deal.
> 
> Tony


I don't have any skilled dancing. I'm all over the place, music starts, feet move and body follows.

Y'all just have to get out of my way.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 20, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, Texas has the highest caseload of the virus, I think it’s at a million or higher, and you think the governor is overreacting?  .  Just curious, do you wear a mask, stay mostly home, social distance, wash your hands, and hope or pray for yourself and fellow Americans, or not?
> 
> Over 250,000 dead and counting.  Over 11 million have the virus in this country.
> 
> ...


Well said, Aneeda,


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Someone may not have seen it.
> Hmmmm, I wonder why it bothers you?



Because it, without explanation that Fauci is with family in an almost empty stadium, is out of context and strongly implies something that is not true -- that Fauci doesn't abide by his own guidelines.  The photo, used in this way, is an attempt to mislead those who see it and to discredit Dr. Fauci.  That's why.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Because it, without explanation that Fauci is with family in an almost empty stadium, is out of context and strongly implies something that is not true -- that Fauci doesn't abide by his own guidelines.  The photo, used in this way, is an attempt to mislead those who see it and to discredit Dr. Fauci.  That's why.


You have no idea who Fauci was with, unless you're a personal friend of his & his family.  And you also have no idea who those people with him were near.  You are simply assuming things that support your opinion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> You have no idea who Fauci was with, unless you're a personal friend of his & his family.  And you also have no idea who those people with him were near.  You are simply assuming things that support your opinion.


That’s not true, this was widely reported on the news.  I am too lazy to look up if they were friends or family, but I think they were family.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

One was family, one was a friend, and he'd removed the mask for a brief moment to drink a sip of water.  As @Aneeda72 said, it was not only widely reported at the time, it was discussed at great length on this very forum when you posted it the first time, @win231.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> One was family, one was a friend, and he'd removed the mask for a brief moment to drink a sip of water.  As @Aneeda72 said, it was not only widely reported at the time, it was discussed at great length on this very forum when you posted it the first time, @win231.


See post #26.
And, BTY, he did not remove the mask for a brief moment.  Several other photos were taken that showed the mask below his chin while he wasn't drinking water.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

In an interview on "America's Newsroom," Fauci told host John Roberts that he had been sitting next to his wife, Dr. Christine Grady, and a very close friend of his.

"I had my mask around my chin. I had taken it down. I was totally dehydrated and I was drinking water trying to rehydrate myself," he explained. "And, by the way, I was negative COVID literally the day before."

"So, I guess people want to make it a big event. I wear a mask all the time when I'm outside. To pull it down to take some sips of water and put it back up again -- I guess if people want to make something about that they can," he said. "But to me, I think that's just mischievous, John."


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Someone may not have seen it.
> Hmmmm, I wonder why it bothers you?



Win, the answers you got from Pepper, StarSong, and Butterfly were right on the mark.  The picture is old, and shows absolutely no wrongdoing. Even people wearing a mask all the time must let it down occasionally to sneeze, blow their nose, or take a sip of a drink. All the advice we've gotten from experts about wearing masks say that it's OK to dine outdoors. So, how are we supposed to do that with our masks up?

In this case, Fauci (who is a world class hero IMO) probably let the mask down in a nearly empty stadium, while sitting with family members, for a split second. And the troublemakers were right on it, snapping a picture and making sure it was widely distributed, to make their idiotic point.

Why do the people promoting this stupidity never give up?  And how many deaths are they/you responsible for, when people actually believe you?

(This note has been edited, because it might appear too "political."  Although this subject, by its very nature, is highly political.)


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, the answers you got from Pepper, StarSong, and Butterfly were right on the mark.  The picture is old, and shows absolutely no wrongdoing. Even people wearing a mask all the time must let it down occasionally to sneeze, blow their nose, or take a sip of a drink. All the advice we've gotten from experts about wearing masks say that it's OK to dine outdoors. So, how are we supposed to do that with our masks up?
> 
> In this case, Fauci (who is a world class hero IMO) probably let the mask down in a nearly empty stadium, while sitting with family members, for a split second. And the troublemakers were right on it, snapping a picture and making sure it was widely distributed, to make their idiotic point.
> 
> ...


Your statement isn't political.  It just shows that you're a programmed robot who would believe anything, especially from your "World Class Hero Fauciman."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Your statement isn't political.  It just shows that you're a programmed robot who would believe anything, especially from your "World Class Hero Fauciman."


You keep us on our toes Win, seriously, on our toes.  . If only I could be a robot, no more pain would be great and programmed to eat less and less, a win win situation.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> You have no idea who Fauci was with, unless you're a personal friend of his & his family.  And you also have no idea who those people with him were near.  You are simply assuming things that support your opinion.



That, sir, is not true.  Dr. Fauci himself identified the woman as his wife and the man as one of his best friends and one of his inner circle.

You'll also note that the stadium seats around the three of them were all empty -- if they were not friends and/or family, itseems odd to me that the only three persons in a large area of empty seats would bunch up like they are.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> See post #26.
> And, BTY, he did not remove the mask for a brief moment.  Several other photos were taken that showed the mask below his chin while he wasn't drinking water.


And of course you wouldn't be assuming how long the period between those photos was, would you?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Your statement isn't political.  It just shows that you're a programmed robot who would believe anything, especially from your "World Class Hero Fauciman."





win231 said:


> Your statement isn't political.  It just shows that you're a programmed robot who would believe anything, especially from your "World Class Hero Fauciman."


Unlike you, of course, who would never believe a word out of the mouth of a world renowned epidemiologist -- because his words do not support your beliefs.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't waste your breath, Butterfly. We are all programmed robots, if we don't agree with win's crude attempts to mock a great scientist who is working day and night to try to save lives.


----------

